# Discount/cheap Eden tickets



## zenie (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone know of any? Keep saying I'll go when in Cornwall but never get round to it.


----------



## Intastella (Mar 9, 2010)

Ooh, i wanna go there as well. I was collecting the scum holiday tokens, but didn't get them in on time 

Have a look on the Money Saving Expert forums...you might get lucky on there.


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm not found anything, any South West or Cornwall people seen discount tickets?


----------



## crustychick (Apr 23, 2010)

they give you a quid off if you book online. not exactly cheap though


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Tesco clubcard: http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=1115


----------



## zenie (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeh it is expensive 15 quid each 

Cheers Biddly, am saving them for something else 

Probably left it a bit late too as we go next week


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Shoes?


----------



## crustychick (Apr 23, 2010)

just stay there all day, then it's worth it. I'd advise taking your own picnic though because the cafe is also  expensive. have fun! I *heart* Cornwall. oh, and don't bother going to St Austell itself - it's not that interesting...


----------



## Yetman (Apr 23, 2010)

If you go to one of the brilliant Eden Sessions you get in free the next day 

The line up isnt that great this year though


----------



## madamv (Apr 23, 2010)

The Cornwall Guardian sometimes has vouchers but it didnt when I was there a couple of weeks ago...

Have you been to Polperro?  I revisited recently and it was so cute....  Have fun x   oh and fwiw I paid full price a few years ago to go into Eden and I think its a lovely place and worthy of the extra quids....


----------



## madzone (Apr 24, 2010)

I haven't seen anything in the local paper as far as offers go  £15 a head is ridiculous to look at a load of plants.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 24, 2010)

We spent about three hours, including an admittedly nice brunch, and then escaped feeling that we'd spun it out far, far too much. Plants, and then more bleeding plants, with dreary hectoring environmentalist billboards all over the shop, for all the world like being in George Monbiots greenhouse. And as we left we passed a queue which must have taken as long to reach the end of as we'd spent inside. The whole pointless crappy thing should be turned over to raising tomatoes.


----------



## madzone (Apr 24, 2010)

Can't disagree with any of that really


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmm might give it a miss then! 

We are doing it on a bit of a teeny budget this year so will probably spend almost all week at different beaches with packed lunches or barbeques, oh except for horseriding and go carting.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> I haven't seen anything in the local paper as far as offers go  £15 a head is ridiculous to look at a load of plants.


You can go to a garden centre for free. I'd skip going to Eden unless there is an event on - go to Heligan instead.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2010)

Trebah Gardens is well worth a visit, there's a nifty little beach down at the bottom as well.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 26, 2010)

You can visit my garden for a fiver


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> You can go to a garden centre for free. I'd skip going to Eden unless there is an event on - go to Heligan instead.



Take a see through umbrella and sit under that - same effect.

Have that, Tim Smit.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 26, 2010)

There was a voucher in the local paper (penzance) last week.  It might have been the cornishman.


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Trebah Gardens is well worth a visit, there's a nifty little beach down at the bottom as well.


 
We went there last year as you can take dogs, it was lovely. 



Ground Elder said:


> You can visit my garden for a fiver


 
Ha! 



Ground Elder said:


> You can go to a garden centre for free. I'd skip going to Eden unless there is an event on - go to Heligan instead.


 


madzone said:


> Take a see through umbrella and sit under that - same effect.
> 
> Have that, Tim Smit.


 




fractionMan said:


> There was a voucher in the local paper (penzance) last week. It might have been the cornishman.


 
Oh....wonder what it was. Not sure I can buy Cornish newspapers in that there London?? 

I would like to go to Heligan but don't want to leave the hound in the caravan!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> Oh....wonder what it was. Not sure I can buy Cornish newspapers in that there London??



Buy it on the way!  There's vouchers in there all the time.

They also do vouchers for day returns to the isles of scilly


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 26, 2010)

Edens better in the winter imo.  You get to go somewhere warm and walk around in a tshirt


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Buy it on the way! There's vouchers in there all the time.
> 
> They also do vouchers for day returns to the isles of scilly


 
Any idea on price for scilly? 

Also looking for anything that's cheap/interesting/free/ancient? 

We did The lizard and Kynance Cove last year which was brilliant, (well except for the prices in the Cove Cafe  ) and I like stuff like Ancient monuments, stone circles that kind of thing.

Must look up the Minack as I've seen it before, but boyfriend hasn't. 

Getting excited about the holiday now, I've started my little address book of places to go for the satnav


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> Any idea on price for scilly?
> 
> Also looking for anything that's cheap/interesting/free/ancient?
> 
> ...



Don't try to find me on the sat nav it'll take you somewhere else. If you get stuck ring Kanda's girlfriend - she had to find it for him 

I've just got thursdsys C/man so I'll look for offers in it

eta - can't see any eden project offers. Flambards or paradise park but no eden or scilly


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2010)

Fucking cuntin iMac


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 26, 2010)

25 quid day return on the ferry with a voucher


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2010)

"You only get 4 hrs on the islands if you go on the ferry, mind....


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Don't try to find me on the sat nav it'll take you somewhere else. If you get stuck ring Kanda's girlfriend - she had to find it for him
> 
> I've just got thursdsys C/man so I'll look for offers in it
> 
> eta - can't see any eden project offers. Flambards or paradise park but no eden or scilly


 
Thanks will bring a map too! 

Think they may be a bit kiddy for us.

4 hours isn't long enough on Scilly, or is it? Are they all like you on that Island Madz?


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2010)

zenie said:


> Thanks will bring a map too!
> 
> Think they may be a bit kiddy for us.
> 
> 4 hours isn't long enough on Scilly, or is it? Are they all like you on that Island Madz?



None of them are like me, you'll be safe 

4 hrs is probably enough for one island, either st marys or tresco. You could go to tresco and look at their gardens for only 20 quid more than going to eden


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, 4 hours is fine.  I spent it on st marys, but tresco is supposed to be really nice.  There's a boat that meets the ferry and takes you there.

You can eat+drink on the ferry on the way back.


----------



## toggle (Apr 27, 2010)

zenie said:


> Any idea on price for scilly?
> 
> Also looking for anything that's cheap/interesting/free/ancient?
> 
> We did The lizard and Kynance Cove last year which was brilliant, (well except for the prices in the Cove Cafe  ) and I like stuff like Ancient monuments, stone circles that kind of thing.



carn euny is down near madz, bronze age and free. plus some stone circles and standing stones. there's a barrow near cape cornwall that i've had a look at and there's chysauster, that is a transition between iron age and roman stuye dwelling. you pay for that. you need a fecking good map though. i keep on driving round in circles down there.


there's an ancient site on carn brae, plus a good view. and a lot of stuff up on bodmin.

iirc english heritage have lists of all the ancient sites down here.


----------

